# Changement Icône Finder Mountain Lion



## ivoyger (28 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous !

Je voudrais pas ouvrir un fil rien que pour ça et je vois sur ce fil que certains sont sous Mountain Lion, d'ou ma question : comment modifier l'icône du Finder sous OSX 10.8 ?

J'avais l'habitude de passer par CandyBar mais il n'est pas compatible ...

Il aurait mieux valu créer un nouveau fil.
J'ai déplacé tout les messages ici.


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Juillet 2012)

Finder.app est dans coreservices: clic droit: afficher le contenu du paquet et tu remplace l'image finder.icns par celle que tu veux que tu renomme exactement de la même façon.


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2012)

Système / Bibliothèque / CoreServices / Finder.app / Contents / Resources

... en sauvegardant le fichier original dans un coin, au cas où


----------



## ivoyger (28 Juillet 2012)

Merci !

Alors j'ai bien réussi à remplacer l'icône, le Finder apparait bien avec la nouvelle icône dans CoreServices mais dans le Dock c'est toujours l'ancienne icône bleue ...


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Juillet 2012)

Killal dock


----------



## ivoyger (28 Juillet 2012)

J'ai bien essayé ça aussi, j'ai tenté de redémarrer aussi. Rien y fait ...

Je suis aussi aller remplacer les deux fichiers finder.png et finder@2x.png dans l'application Dock.app et toujours pas mon icône dans le dock ...


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Juillet 2012)

http://www.clubic.com/forum/os-alte...r-dans-le-dock-changement-de-l-39-icone-finde


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2012)

CandyBar fonctionne très bien.
J'ai une vieille version et j'ai réussi à changer mes icônes du Dock et du système sans problème.

Tu peux aussi essayer LiteIcon si tu est courageux.


----------



## ivoyger (28 Juillet 2012)

La version que j'avais de CandyBar ne fonctionnait sur Mountain Lion.

J'ai finalement réussi en suivant les indications du dernier message sur ce site : http://www.superuser.com/questions/317454/how-to-change-the-finder-icon-in-mac-os-x-lion


----------



## thej8 (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Ne sachant pas si je devais créer un nouveau sujet j'ai préférer déterrer celui ci car il est à l'origine de ma question. En effet je suis tomber sur ce sujet par le biais du moteur de recherche du forum et malheureusement après avoir suivi ce lien : How to change the Finder icon in Mac OS X Lion? - Super User
J'ai perdu toute icone du finder.

Au départ j'ai bidouiller par moi même juste en changeant les fichiers des dossiers docks et finder et l'icone du dock du finder à été remplacé par l'icone de l'image png. (donc erreur de fichier)
Ensuite j'ai rafraichi le cache du dock en suivant le deuxième message et j'ai perdu mon icone qui est devenu invisible. 

J'ai donc replacer les fichiers que j'avais changer et après de multiple redémarrage et safe boot je n'ai toujours pas retrouvé mon icone.

Donc si un pro d'UNIX sait comment retrouver mon icone je lui serai fort reconnaissant.
Merci d'avance,

JB

_______

EDIT: En faite j'ai trouvé par moi même (un fichier corrompu :/)


----------



## Franz59 (29 Septembre 2013)

LiteIcon fonctionne encore très bien...


----------



## Kakawet (12 Novembre 2013)

Salut, J'ai le même problème que Thej8, j'ai changé les icones du finder dans finder.app et dock.app,  ça a marché en partie, sauf dans le dock ou j'ai maintenant une icone invisible 

Comment faire pour changer l'icone du finder dans le dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Hello,

/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources

finder.png en 128x128 px et finder@2x.png en 256x256 px.


----------

